# -Fingers on ebay-



## copperkid_18 (Jul 28, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120600161845&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy crap! That seller recieved a negative from some retard over $.99 
Yep ebay the holy grail of scum.


----------

